# Fuel line on 98 Yamaha Timberwolf atv



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 23, 2010)

I went out to crank my 4 wheeler this afternoon just to run it a little bit because it's been a month or so and it wouldn't crank.  Battery was dead so i jumped it off and got it cranked but it would not stay cranked.  Then I looked down and the hose coming from the bottom of the carburetor had been pulled out of wherever it goes and was leaking gasoline on my garage floor.  Problem is, I have scoured that machine and I can't find where that line is supposed to go to.  It looks like some kind of return line.  It is not the line coming from the gas tank into the carb and it's not the line coming from the fuel cutoff to the carb.  Anybody have a clue?  I've looked online to try and find an engine diagram but can't find one.  Thanks.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 23, 2010)

It sounds like what you're looking at is the vent hose for the float bowl or maybe the overflow hose. The only reason for gas to be coming out would be the carb overflowing due to sticking/dirty float valve, bad o-ring etc. My bet is it needs a carb clean because it's gummed up from sitting. Try some Sea Foam in the tank first. Sometimes it will clean a carb just from sitting in it overnight and if you do have to take the carb apart the Sea Foam has already done most of the carb clean for you. Pretty impressive stuff.

BTW, that model doesn't have a fuel return line.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks backlasher.  i had a problem with the carb getting gummed up before season last year, but I've been running it once a month or so to keep that from happening.

I can get it cranked but it kinda sputters and really only wants to run while the choke is pulled all the way out.  I'm assuming that means its not totally gummed up.  hopefully the sea foam will work for me.  i dont need to drain the gas tank before I use the Sea Foam do I?


----------



## Rivershot (Aug 24, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> i dont need to drain the gas tank before I use the Sea Foam do I?



Yes you do


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 24, 2010)

Just disconnect the fuel line from the tank and run the sea foam directly into the carb.  That will keep you from having to drain the tank.  Get it running on just the sea foam for a bit and then let it sit for 15-30 minutes and then start it up again.

As far as the hose coming off the bottom of the carb...should be a screw opposite of it on the bottom of the carb bowl.  Take that out and drain the gas out of the carb.  Check the little O ring on that screw to make sure it isn't bad.  I've never seen them leak without turning out that screw...but I've only dealt with them on old honda 3 wheelers.

Good luck.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 24, 2010)

just fyi, here is the line I'm talking about.  thanks for everybody's help.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Aug 24, 2010)

Put a clear container/jar under the engine to catch any gas and turn on the gas valve.  If gas comes out, try hitting the base of the carb float bowl with the handle of a screwdriver (just tap it solidly, but not too hard).  If the gas flow stops when you do this, the problem is that the float is sticking and the float bowl and needle/seat assy need to be cleaned.

If you've been running an ethanol based gas, and it set most of the winter, or several months, it may have damaged rubber/plastic parts in the fuel system.  If you have one of the nitrophyl composite plastic like floats in the float bowl, the ethanol in the gas can cause it to get 'saturated' and it won't work any more.  If you pull the float bowl off and it has a 'plastic' type float, remove it (pull pin out that retains the hinge end of it) and put it in a container/jar with 2-3" of gas in it and see if it will float on top of the gas.  If it sinks or sets real low in the gas, it's 'contaminated' from the ethanol in the gas and MUST BE REPLACED.  

If you ever use ethanol based gas, NEVER leave it in the tank for more than 30 days or it can 'separate' and then attract moisture from the air and contaminate the fuel tank.  I always drain my fuel tanks on any gas engines before storing them now.  Some gas stations don't post a notice on their tanks stating that "This gasoline may contain up to 10% ETHANOL." like many pumps on them do, so you never know if it has ethanol in it or not.

I've read that you test gas for ethanol by using a measuring beaker and add fuel to a small measured amount of water.  If the level of the water increases in the beaker, the ethanol has combined with the water and has separated from the gas itself.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 24, 2010)

slug gunner, I'm sure I've been using gasoline with 10% ethanol as pretty much every pump I see around my house has it.  I've been running the 4 wheeler pretty frequently, but I didnt run it all the way to empty so some gas has stayed in the tank for awhile.

where might I buy a replacement float?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 24, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> where might I buy a replacement float?



From the Yamaha dealer but don't go ordering parts until you're sure you need them. Most of the time the carbs just get gummed up from sitting .

Did I mention you can very often work miracles with Sea Foam?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 24, 2010)

lol... yeah sea foam is first order of business.


----------



## Napi (Aug 24, 2010)

Doc, that is just a drain hose for the carb. It hangs down behind the engine and doesn't hook to anything.. I have 2 of the Timberwolf's. I think the part on the end is a check valve.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks Napi.


----------



## mattech (Aug 24, 2010)

yep, that is an overfow hose for your carb, sounds like the float is sticking. usually tapping on it with the back end of a screwdriver will break it loose. just cut the fuel valve off and run it for as long as you can then tap the bowl a few times, then open the valve and if it isn't to gummed up it will start to work ok. on thing I do while riding my dirtbike and atv, is to turn the fuel valve off and let the carb run out of fuel. this way the carb is empty while sitting, just remember you did that so you do not try and crank it with the gas still turned off. It is also a good habit to keep the feul valve closed while not in use since the feul lines can leak, or the floats can stick causing all your fuel to run out onto the floor.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 25, 2010)

i do always turn the fuel valve off after I ride it.  I will start turning it off while leaving it running, though, to get all of the fuel out of the carb.  thanks for the tip.


----------

